# John67x



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

I have seedlings on the way myself. Maybe I'll be as lucky. I dearly want this tree in my yard.
Thanks,
LtlWilli


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Bought seeds from him earlier in the year. We also received good service, & speedy delivery.


----------



## signalten (Feb 27, 2011)

I bought seeds last month. They are "stratifying" now. I had have enough seeds to last me the rest of my life. The service, packaging and communication were great.


----------



## John67x (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks so much guys for the positive words.


----------



## Lennes (Jan 18, 2011)

Just got my seedling in today and look perfect. Packaged very well. Communication was awesome from John. Never had to pm him about order.


----------



## John67x (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you...


----------

